# Using scrap wood



## MoHawk (Dec 8, 2013)

Due to health problems, I haven't touched my cnc for 9 months. 

While cleaning my shop yesterday, I noticed several pieces of 1/2" & 3/4" thick red oak laying in a box. I started thinking of way to use it rather than throwing on the burn pile. I remembered a Michael Tyler Vectric file that I downloaded, Critter Phone Stands. I had enough scrape to make 12 of these. Since there are several cat lovers in my family, including my wife & daughter, I made 8 cats, 2 rabbits & 2 squirrels. With a very small amount of sanding, some ca glue and clear acrylic spray, they were all done in 3 hours.

My daughter loves her black cat and has it setting on her desk at work. Naturally all of her co-workers want one!


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I really like the black cat in particular, just like the best cat I eve had, named Charlie.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

what's not to like...


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Great idea . There’s so many cat lovers that I could see that being a great seller


----------



## gmercer_48083 (Jul 18, 2012)

Phone stand?


----------



## thomas1389 (Jan 4, 2012)

gmercer_48083 said:


> Phone stand?


Stand the cell in the groove and lean it back on the animal. (I think)


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

Cute idea. I don't have a CNC but think a scroll saw or thin BS blade might work, just need to do some sanding. I have lots of scrap wood. Originally, they were called projects.


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

I love the critters, I would not have use for phone stand but sure like the critters


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

@MoHawk
Any chance of getting dimensions, drawings etc?


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

@MoHawk
Any chance of getting dimensions, drawings etc?


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Nice. I know several people who would like those.


----------



## MoHawk (Dec 8, 2013)

JFPNCM said:


> @MoHawk
> Any chance of getting dimensions, drawings etc?


I sent you a PM.


----------



## BalloonEngineer (Mar 27, 2009)

What is this "scrap" wood you speak of? Never seen a "scrap" tree.

Seems like the carefully curated small pieces of wood you saved from previous cuts were used exactly as you brilliantly foresaw they would be. Start referring to it as scrap and someone may interfere with your careful filing system and it may start disappearing like "spare" tape measures or "duplicate" 10mm sockets. Treat all shop acquisitions as "vital" and "one of a kind", whether wood or tools. I know people with more routers than bits, none are "extra".


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

JFPNCM said:


> @MoHawk
> Any chance of getting dimensions, drawings etc?


Just wing it.


----------



## MoHawk (Dec 8, 2013)

BalloonEngineer said:


> What is this "scrap" wood you speak of? Never seen a "scrap" tree.
> 
> Seems like the carefully curated small pieces of wood you saved from previous cuts were used exactly as you brilliantly foresaw they would be. Start referring to it as scrap and someone may interfere with your careful filing system and it may start disappearing like "spare" tape measures or "duplicate" 10mm sockets. Treat all shop acquisitions as "vital" and "one of a kind", whether wood or tools. I know people with more routers than bits, none are "extra".


If my wife could get down to my basement workshop the "small pieces of wood" likely would disappear! lol


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

MoHawk said:


> I sent you a PM.


Please resend it as I have yet to see it. Also checked my junk mail box, nothing there either.

Thanks in advance.

Cheers
Jon


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

@JOAT

The last time I tried “winging” a cutout like that no one could recognize the result. &#55357;&#56883;.


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi, Bob.
Hope you have been recovered from your health problems.
Those phone holders are nice. I have no CNC but I love to make these kind of jobs as a gifts for friends and familiar groups.
And Richard is right: Never seen a "scrap" tree.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Google "Outline Drawings of Small Animals" for stuff you can trace. Some really cute shapes. 

Paint rabbits pink for kiddos, Black for teens, polka dots for the eccentrics, green for the rich uncle and white if you want the kids to paint them themselves. Give them a brush and a small jar of water based paint. Their parents will love ya for it. Or maybe if you use washable white paint, then they could color them with crayons--worth a quick test?

This is a really neat idea, and still time to complete before Xmas. If you cut a small half inch slot where the phone sits, it becomes a vertical charging station.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Scrap wood can have many uses. I remember finding some short pieces of 2x4's in my shed that were left over from when I built it...in 2001-02 or there abouts.

Instead of chunking them, I ripped them up and made small crates. Some were gifts, some are being used to organize movies, and some are hard at work in my bathroom closet storing "stuff"!


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

JFPNCM said:


> @JOAT
> 
> The last time I tried “winging” a cutout like that no one could recognize the result. ��.


Well, I just freehand sketch things like that out. But you could take a picture of it, size the pictures to whatever size you want, print it, cut the print out, then trace around the print, then cut the figure out. Easy peasy. If I want to make more than one, I make my cutout perfect as can be, then proceed to make a master, then cut out duplicates using the master.


----------

